# "Telepathy closer to becoming reality after rats’ brains ‘linked’ across continents"



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

*"Telepathy closer to becoming reality after rats’ brains ‘linked’ across continents"*

Thought you'd all be interested in reading this article...
(I really hate animal testing, but let's keep this conversation about the article itself.)



> The prospect of mind-reading technology has moved a step closer after scientists established the first brain-to-brain connection.
> 
> Using electrodes implanted in the brains of two rats, one rodent was able to pass information to another in a cage thousands of miles away – albeit without knowing it was doing so. The experiment, by researchers from Duke University in North Carolina, is the first direct communication link between two minds.
> 
> ...



*Link to article*


----------



## Imthemomma (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh i was watching this one the news this morning. It was a little disturbing.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## apac (Jan 23, 2012)

i have chills


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

That's more than a little creepy.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

While I can't imagine promoting mind control is ever good, imagine the benefits of being telepathically linked to someone or something -- you could know when your daughter is in danger or sense when your animal is in pain. I only hope people would have the hindsight or rather foresight to use this finding for things of worth, not "mind control".


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

ratchet said:


> While I can't imagine promoting mind control is ever good, imagine the benefits of being telepathically linked to someone or something -- you could know when your daughter is in danger or sense when your animal is in pain. I only hope people would have the hindsight or rather foresight to use this finding for things of worth, not "mind control".


Yes, it's super weird, & the thought of mind control makes me uncomfortable... but I never thought about how we could use it to communicate with animals. interesting. I still wouldn't approve of it, but it's an interesting idea.


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

ratchet said:


> While I can't imagine promoting mind control is ever good, imagine the benefits of being telepathically linked to someone or something -- you could know when your daughter is in danger or sense when your animal is in pain. I only hope people would have the hindsight or rather foresight to use this finding for things of worth, not "mind control".


Wow. Yes. I would love to know when someone I love is in danger or pain. Very intriguing.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmmmm, I'm a bit skeptical about this part. "Significantly above the level of chance"; I thought that despite probabilities being measurable mathematically that being put in a situation with only 2 outcomes can result in variation between instances? I bet if they did the test a few different times rather than the one it would come out differently. Perhaps these two rats knew each other and established a pattern of the other's behaviour before the experiment?:

_When the “encoder” rat in this cage pressed the lever, an electrical version of its brain activity was transmitted to the “receiver” rat. Seventy per cent of the time – significantly above the level of chance – the “receiver” rats pressed the correct lever despite having no light to guide them, demonstrating that they were being guided by information from the first rat’s brain.


_


----------

